# Thinking about getting SXM...



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be getting SXM mainly to listen to sports this College Football and College Basketball season, does anyone of of any deals for the Home? I will mainly be playing it at home, so if you know of any deals you can pass my way thanks.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you talking about listening online only? If so, you can always sign up for a free 7 day preview (LINK), and then after that's done, use another email address (or use www.mailintor.com to sign up for another week....I know its kind of cumbersome to do, but I do it every once in a while when I want to listen on my blackberry when I'm away from my truck


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah I have had it online before, but no I am talking about like a at home dock, hooking it up to your home stereo, online you cant get any sports at all like MLB or College or NFL Games, you can only listen to music and I have Dish Network for that.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> Yeah I have had it online before, but no I am talking about like a at home dock, hooking it up to your home stereo, online you cant get any sports at all like MLB or College or NFL Games, you can only listen to music and I have Dish Network for that.


Ahhh, you know I've never tried to listen to sports online, oops! I'm sure you'll be able to get a new subscriber deal, heck when I called last november to cancel my 2 radios, they offered me half price for a year, I took it


----------

